
File: Double-Slit Diffraction Pattern.png - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Double-slit_diffraction_pattern.png
======
peter_d_sherman
Found here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wavelength](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wavelength)

